# Python no spill



## Burningst0rm (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey guys

Anyone use the python no spill? Worth the hype? Anyone use anything else they could recommend?

With my new setup I feel like im going to need something on these lines to help save time!


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Python is the greatest thing to ever happen to aquarium maintenance IMHO.


----------



## ken31cayman (Apr 15, 2018)

Python is one of the must-have essentials. I guess if the tank is really small, ex/ 40gal or less, you could do water changes manually. But for large tanks regular water changes are just as necessary, and Python makes it easy.

I have a 180gal and kept Discus in it for 18 months doing daily 50% water changes through that time. Now I keep African Cichlids in there and do weekly 50% WC. I have a 450gal setup due to arrive in 3 weeks.

For the water out I have a water pump, I just unscrew the Python's siphon tube and screw on the pump. I only occasionally use the Python's siphon tube to suck out fish solid waste off the top of the sand.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Pythons are great, but the Aqueon water changer is just as good. Like ken31, I use a pump to empty the tanks, rather than the water changer.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

I can't even remember how I came across the Python water changing system, but once I did, changing my aquarium water became a joy, instead of a chore.

I'm no weakling, but carrying them 5 gallon buckets through my house and lifting them up to my chest to empty into the aquarium was for the birds man.

It took some time to figure out how to get the different components of the Python to work with my faucet, but I will never not own one. Ever.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes the python is a must have!


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

After reading this, I purchased my Python yesterday with the 50' hose. I also ordered a 24" siphon tube for ease of use.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

To piggyback this thread: I have a question for all you python pros.

While doing a water change I can't seem to vacuum anything off the pfs. It sucks up the sand so it's not usable as a vacuum for me. Anyone figure out how to combat this issue?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

ironspider said:


> To piggyback this thread: I have a question for all you python pros.
> 
> While doing a water change I can't seem to vacuum anything off the pfs. It sucks up the sand so it's not usable as a vacuum for me. Anyone figure out how to combat this issue?


Don't let the tube touch the sand; just hover above the debris and let it suck it up while leaving the sand behind.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> ironspider said:
> 
> 
> > To piggyback this thread: I have a question for all you python pros.
> ...


I seem to be having trouble with that as well.


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

ken31cayman said:


> Python is one of the must-have essentials. I guess if the tank is really small, ex/ 40gal or less, you could do water changes manually. But for large tanks regular water changes are just as necessary, and Python makes it easy.
> 
> I have a 180gal and kept Discus in it for 18 months doing daily 50% water changes through that time. Now I keep African Cichlids in there and do weekly 50% WC. I have a 450gal setup due to arrive in 3 weeks.
> 
> *For the water out I have a water pump*, I just unscrew the Python's siphon tube and screw on the pump. I only occasionally use the Python's siphon tube to suck out fish solid waste off the top of the sand.


What pump do you use? Thanks...


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I use the below pump, but if you're using a Python any pump with 3/4" hose thread output will work.

If you're using a water pump with the Python to empty your tank then I also find it useful to get metal 3/4" (hose threaded) adapters: a male adapter & a female adapter for the Python hose to pump connection. For my setup the female adapter goes on the pump and male adapter on end of Python hose. Without these I've found the plastic thread on the Python eventually wears down and gets stripped.

EDIT: female-to-male adapter for Python end, female-to-female for the pump.


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

I just picked up this pump on Amazon. 1/2" 400gph. 
My bathroom faucet isn't threaded so I couldn't use the Python. Picked up a 20' hose at Home Depot for $9.50. Throw this in the bathroom sink and run the water, had no issues filling my 65 gallon. Will work fine in reverse as well, will probably just drain it to the toilet.

I'll still use a manual gravel vac and a 5 gallon bucket to clean the bottom.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I just use gravity to drain water into my toilet. This creates enough suction for me to vacuum my sand without sucking up the sand.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

ironspider said:


> To piggyback this thread: I have a question for all you python pros.
> 
> While doing a water change I can't seem to vacuum anything off the pfs. It sucks up the sand so it's not usable as a vacuum for me. Anyone figure out how to combat this issue?


I assume you're using your running faucet water as the suction, if so then just turn the faucet valve to half instead of fully open.


----------

